# D7100 ... Will Canon meet this specs?



## daniela (Apr 27, 2013)

Dpreview: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d7100/24



Outstanding low ISO performance in both JPEG and Raw files
Very good default JPEG settings
Excellent build quality and very good ergonomics and handling
Effective auto white balance in a variety of lighting conditions
Comprehensive camera customization options
Auto ISO selection can be linked to lens focal length
Fast, accurate AF system (inherited from Nikon D4)
Center point autofocus at F8
1.3x crop mode provides extensive AF array coverage
6 fps burst rate (7 fps in 1.3x crop mode)
Weather-sealing comparable to D800
100% viewfinder coverage
Dual SD card slots
Built-in flash can act as Commander for multi-flash setups
RGBW rear LCD offers improved visibility in bright daylight
In-camera raw processing
Ability to output uncompr




Will the 7D2 or the 70D meet this Specs? I hope so....


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 27, 2013)

daniela said:


> Will the 7D2 or the 70D meet this Specs? I hope so....



A 7D replacement I suspect will match or beat the D7100's framerate. It's possible canon will use the 1Dx AF unit which would make for incredible coverage on APS-C (and if it has dual processors maybe it could be fully functional unlike the 5D3). If on the other hand they develop a new one, I doubt it will be as good.

I don't think either will be quite as good as the D7100 when it comes to high sensitivity, and would bet the house neither will have an equivalent to Nikon's flash system (sad - would be exceedingly easy to implement).

They'll both have better ergo.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's funny, I shoot Canon and my girlfriend shoots Nikon. We are always teasing each other about which camera is better.

She shoots with the D7000, and if I had not already been a Canon user, the D7000 is a VERY tempting camera. Nikon really thought the D7000 out, so much so, that we have been talking about getting another D7000 as a backup once her current body wears out. (She has close to 80K clicks on it already in 2 years) She refuses to look at another camera because the images she captures are simply amazing, in terms of sharpness, color and DR. 

We have spoken to a couple of people who have upgraded from the D7000 to the D7100 and so far, the information they have given favors the D7000 over the D7100. The thing that kills the 7D and the D7100 is image noise at higher ISO's. Simply put, that many pixels crammed into that small of a space creates image noise, something where the D7000 has the advantage. In fact, that is one reason why I love my 40D so much. The images are smooth all the way up to ISO 1600.

Unless Canon comes up with a new sensor that can control image noise better than the 7D or even the D7000, to me there wouldn't be much of a reason to upgrade even if it had higher MP, why? Because more megapixels does NOT mean a better image, in fact it has been proven that it can push images the other direction. I think photographiers are starting to realize that more MP are not always better.

A 8x10 print made from my 40D and an 8x10 print from my 7D are extremely hard to tell apart. So, for Canon to motivate me to switch from my 7D (which I love!) to the 7D2, it has to be a truly new, innovative camera, capable of taking noise-free images at much, much higher ISO's than the 7D, even if they kept (or eveb lowered) the MP count of the new sensor.

At this point in time, Canon simply has too many 18MP cameras to choose from that in terms of image quality, I doubt one would be able to tell any of them apart in a print.

D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 28, 2013)

dilbert said:


> > It's possible canon will use the 1Dx AF unit which would make for incredible coverage on APS-C (and if it has dual processors maybe it could be fully functional unlike the 5D3).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, it would be a long shot. Even the version the 5D3 got would be cool. I kinda expect they'll develop something for the format specifically, though. Maybe they'll use some double crosses, though.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Apr 28, 2013)

It's unlikely that Canon would cripple any camera that much and hope that the noobs only look at the megapixel count before buying... :


----------



## hamada (Apr 28, 2013)

what is 1.3x crop mode?
how can a camera that has an 1.5 crop sensor have an 1.3 crop mode?

does that mean the image is cropped further with an 1.3 factor?
only a part of the sensor is used?


----------



## hamada (Apr 28, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> At this point in time, Canon simply has too many 18MP cameras to choose from that in terms of image quality, I doubt one would be able to tell any of them apart in a print.



you won´t tell a 24 MP nikon or the 18 MP canon apart in print.


http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/kidding.shtml


----------



## AdamJ (Apr 28, 2013)

hamada said:


> what is 1.3x crop mode?
> how can a camera that has an 1.5 crop sensor have an 1.3 crop mode?
> 
> does that mean the image is cropped further with an 1.3 factor?
> only a part of the sensor is used?



Yes, it's a crop of a crop: 18.8 x 12.5 mm.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 29, 2013)

hamada said:


> what is 1.3x crop mode?
> how can a camera that has an 1.5 crop sensor have an 1.3 crop mode?
> 
> does that mean the image is cropped further with an 1.3 factor?
> only a part of the sensor is used?



Pretty much. I imagine the whole sensor is used but only the center crop is recorded. The viewfinder draws some dark borders to aid with framing.

Basically, it reduces file sizes to boost framerate, and I suppose saves some flash memory space if your lens is too wide for your subject. The bit about "extensive AF coverage" is marketing nonsense (the coverage doesn't change, obviously).


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 29, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> It's unlikely that Canon would cripple any camera that much and hope that the noobs only look at the megapixel count before buying... :



You're right. They used the size of the sensor.


----------



## Richard8971 (May 1, 2013)

Wait, 1.3 crop? I think you guys are thinking backwards...


A 1.3 crop sensor is BIGGER than a 1.6 crop... so how can Nikon offer a BIGGER crop than the 1.5 crop sensor they put into the camera?

Unless the SENSOR is bigger, allowing for a slower 1.3 crop and then a faster 1.5 crop....

???

Don


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 1, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Wait, 1.3 crop? I think you guys are thinking backwards...



No we aren't.



Richard8971 said:


> A 1.3 crop sensor is BIGGER than a 1.6 crop... so how can Nikon offer a BIGGER crop than the 1.5 crop sensor they put into the camera?



A 1.3 crop of "FX" is obviously bigger than 1.6 crop of the same, and they can not enlarge the sensor with software. 

Clearly, it's a 1.3X crop from "DX" (i.e. a 1.3X crop of a 1.6X crop of FX).

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/1513/D7100.html#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-TechSpecs

_
Sensor Size 23.5mm x 15.6mm
Image Sensor Format DX
...
DX-format
(L) 6,000 x 4,000
...
1.3X Crop Mode
(L) 4,800 x 3,200 (13.5 MP)_

I have to laugh at their product overview where they claim in camera cropping provides better reach. In for a dime, in for a dollar, I suppose.


----------



## dswatson83 (May 6, 2013)

Here is an awesome comparison between these cameras: 
Nikon D7100 vs Canon 7D - Fight! - Photography Feature Challenge - Best APS-C DSLR?

Looks like Canon is still a favorite for sports and wildlife in many ways though the Nikon does have some tempting features.


----------



## RGF (May 7, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Here is an awesome comparison between these cameras:
> Nikon D7100 vs Canon 7D - Fight! - Photography Feature Challenge - Best APS-C DSLR?
> 
> Looks like Canon is still a favorite for sports and wildlife in many ways though the Nikon does have some tempting features.



Not surprised. Each system has it strengths. It would unlikely that one system (of the 2 which compete head to head) would win in every dimension.


----------



## M.ST (May 7, 2013)

The 70D AF-system is a big step under the D7100 AF-system.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 7, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The 70D AF-system is a big step under the D7100 AF-system.



That's as in "the current prototype", or is there the chance Canon will improve the 70d af before release considering the competition?


----------

